# looking for a new spray sealant



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, I'm looking for a new sprays sealant. I have some in mind, but the problem is finding lots of brands around here...
The ones I have on my mind are:
Carpro Reload
Gyeon Cure
CG V7

I'm having trouble finding Blackfire or so.
any other reccomandations or experiences with the above?
looking for: 
durability ( not on paper)
ease of use
how do you apply
does it work as a stand alone sealant

Or am I better of with a Spray wax?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Out of the list Carpro Reload wins. But dont forget Gtechniq C2v3 or Carchem Nano Sealant, these are both very good too, forget wax mate as its a magnet for muck


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I really like the CG V7 never used the others

Zaino Z8 and DJ Red Mist are really good too


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Out of the list Carpro Reload wins. But dont forget Gtechniq C2v3 or Carchem Nano Sealant, these are both very good too, forget wax mate as its a magnet for muck


Can't seem to find an online store around here that does sell gtechnique , carchem or zaino... I could have it shipped, but only for 1 item, it would be very pricey...



Demetri said:


> I really like the CG V7 never used the others
> 
> Zaino Z8 and DJ Red Mist are really good too


how do you apply V7 and what's the durability? 
hadn't thought about red mist, but I heard the durability isn't good


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Reload and the Gtech are both very nice products, as an alternative how about Opti-Seal as a wipe-on-walk-away spray sealant


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> Reload and the Gtech are both very nice products, as an alternative how about Opti-Seal as a wipe-on-walk-away spray sealant


I'll look into that. thx


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

Try and find Blackfire Crystal Seal it is the best spray WOWA sealant I have found for my silver paint.


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry double post!


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I have been looking for blackfire, but can't seem to find it. but, I'm going to save up and try to make a big order on CYC or Elitecarcare, because stuff like zaino and gtechniq just can't be found around here...


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

As mentioned before Optimum Opti-Seal is also a good spray Sealant, the Carchem 1 I mentioned in the begining is very simular to the Opti-Seal except it last longer


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Another for blackfire's crystal seal, very easy on/off and maintain's well too if you apply the wet diamond polymer spray on before application and after. Very closely similar to the zanio clear seal and again applying the z6 or z8 before application.
Out the 2 am blackfire all the way 2 very high gloss amazing look's, you wnt be disappointed.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

C2v3:wave:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

how do you apply V7 and what's the durability? 
hadn't thought about red mist, but I heard the durability isn't good[/QUOTE]

Apply V7 directly onto the panel,a quick spritz and wipe away with a MF

Red Mist- Durability doesn't worry me too much, when I wash the car again I just give it another going over


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Tried the Autobrite spray Abyss?

Stunning sealant in spray form  Love it.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Sonax Briliant Shine Detailer, durability and beading is just awesome.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Another vote for Opti-Seal :thumb:

Easy to apply (WOWA) and good value for money...


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Blackmondie said:


> Can't seem to find an online store around here that does sell gtechnique , carchem or zaino... I could have it shipped, but only for 1 item, it would be very pricey...
> 
> how do you apply V7 and what's the durability?
> hadn't thought about red mist, but I heard the durability isn't good


Have you tried Gtechniq France. I could find out where a mate in Holland gets his from, he's not far over from the Belgium border.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

pawlik said:


> Sonax Briliant Shine Detailer, durability and beading is just awesome.


i thought it was only a detailer with a little protection. oeps 



svended said:


> Have you tried Gtechniq France. I could find out where a mate in Holland gets his from, he's not far over from the Belgium border.


that would be very nice. because I keep reading great things about C2v3. I would really like to try.

Ok, for now, I already have on my ordering list: carpro reload, gtechniq c2v3 and optiseal. as I can't choose, I'll order all 3


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

it does suprise me that no one choosrs gyeon cure? is it bad, or just unknown?


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Let me throw in another one - Ultima Paint Guard Plus. Super easy to apply, and you can layer it in 45 minutes. Decent durability too.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

what's the big difference between Gtechniq C2v3 and the C1.5v2 as they seem to be both spray sealants.

It looks like Carpro reload & V7 are the easiest to apply, as it seems like a bigger spray that you apply like a QD


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Blackmondie said:


> what's the big difference between Gtechniq C2v3 and the C1.5v2 as they seem to be both spray sealants.
> 
> It looks like Carpro reload & V7 are the easiest to apply, as it seems like a bigger spray that you apply like a QD


I would say the biggest difference between C1.5 and C2v3 is C2v3 can be diluted down to be used as a QD or drying aid, where C1.5 can't. I also recko C2v3 has a glossier sheen and slicker feel to it (it's a lovely feeling) and C1.5 is for dry cars so if topping up after a wash, you'd dry the car fully (though I shouldn't think the odd drip would be detrimental to it, just not wet). I still have some C1.5, C2v2 and even some highly praised but discontinued C3. But C2v3 is my go to product.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

nick.s said:


> Tried the Autobrite spray Abyss?
> 
> Stunning sealant in spray form  Love it.


Any action pic's nick?


----------



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

C2v3 or abyss :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

My choice of the poll was Reload but C2v3 and Sonax BSD are also great products!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

k9vnd said:


> Any action pic's nick?


Sadly not at the moment, but I shall get some soon as I'm counting down to my pre winter prep involving the aforementioned product


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

Sonax BSD is very good but does not leave a slick feel behind, it is a little grabby but beading is insane! I have also tried C2v3, nothing special I would not buy again.

Much prefer the Blackfire sealants, so slick it is like a layer of teflon has been put on the paint.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

that's what I live about thia forum, all different experiences. 
why didn't you like the C2v3? as I hear nothing but good about it and all the gtechnique stuff for that matter.
sonax is more of a QD, and I won't buy it anyhow...


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

how good would these ( carpro/ c2v3/ optiseal) works to top ? i have ex-p on both cars...


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

how long would application od 1 coat C2v3 take on a average car? as i read a review and it took him 90 minutes, as the blackfire is stated as 15 minutes... seems like a very big difference


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I can't see how an application of C2v3 would take that long. It will take 15 minutes to apply.


----------



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> how long would application od 1 coat C2v3 take on a average car? as i read a review and it took him 90 minutes, as the blackfire is stated as 15 minutes... seems like a very big difference


Takes me 10 minutes to do my car,£6 for a bottle,an application which will last 8 months and can be diluted and used as qd to prolong the 8 months,it's my go to product on everyone's car I do now.could always try it and if you don't like it it hasn't broken the bank with its price:thumb:


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

I posted a few pictures of my A5 with a layer of Blackfire Crystal Seal here:-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4277100&postcount=17


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

thx. looks good!


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> thx. looks good!


Thanks, you also get very a very slick feeling paint that makes it very easy to remove bird lime and bugs etc they just wipe off!

P.S The car has had only one hand polish in all its llife, it goes to show you can get a good finish on Silver without a DA!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

M&K seal is fantastic,cant ask for more.
C2V3 is superb too.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

A good thing to mention about the reload is that it can protect the entire car ie paint, glass, trim and wheels. Can also be used when the car is damp.
Gonz.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

and how about c2v3? can it be used on trim? i thought v7 and c1.5 can also be used on trim


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

You could give Sonax Brilliant Shine a go. Not technically a sealant but it is a durable and easy to use. Only about a quarter of the price of the main contenders mentioned also.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295795


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

seatash said:


> Takes me 10 minutes to do my car,£6 for a bottle,an application which will last 8 months and can be diluted and used as qd to prolong the 8 months,it's my go to product on everyone's car I do now.could always try it and if you don't like it it hasn't broken the bank with its price:thumb:


How do you know it will last 8 months? I struggled to get 4 weeks out of it.
Nice finish, but bad real world/daily driver durability.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

ok, it's getting harder to decide and will cost me more money. for now, I will buy reload, v7, c2v3, opti seal and maybe c1.5... 
thx for the advice clean your car, but I'll try these first and if those don't please me, I might look into it...

I know it claims 8 months of durability for c2v3, but I do like real life experiences and results... so give me all you've got


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> ok, it's getting harder to decide and will cost me more money. for now, I will buy reload, v7, c2v3, opti seal and maybe c1.5...
> thx for the advice clean your car, but I'll try these first and if those don't please me, I might look into it...
> 
> I know it claims 8 months of durability for c2v3, but I do like real life experiences and results... so give me all you've got


Reload is good

c2v3 like Pookini said only lasted a month for me, and it was hard to remove bugs from it as they seemed to bond to the sealant also water spotting was a problem.

Balckfire CS is better than Opti-seal in easy of use and looks.

I have not tried V7.


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

NikonGuy said:


> Reload is good


How long does the reload last? Keep seeing people say its very good!

I have used v7, a long time ago now but i applied every other wash so never got a real durability for it if I'm honest.
I don't think it could contend so much with the newer spray sealants.
Sonax is definitely worth a try.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

How about ArmourAll shield, bought that on a whim and have to say it's excellent. So easy to apply, just apply and then wipe off no need to wait can go over glass, plastics. Lasted well over four weeks and still beading strong. The dirt did not cling to paint like with wax. When I washed the car few days ago when hosing the car water was still beading running off the car.
You get all in a pack, applicator sponge and a microfibre cloth although I use a bigger microfibre applicator as the one in the pack is a small cheap foam jobbie.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

the advantage ( for me) about opti seal is the fact it's a WOWA. and I don't think blackfire is... but I do like what I've seen already about the blackfire stuff.
V7 woukd be to top . I know durability ia not good, but it does give a nice shine.

about the C2v3, and about all gtechniq products you either here it's amazing and the best, or it's really bad, nothing in between. so I really want to give it a try


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> How about ArmourAll shield, bought that on a whim and have to say it's excellent. So easy to apply, just apply and then wipe off no need to wait can go over glass, plastics. Lasted well over four weeks and still beading strong. The dirt did not cling to paint like with wax. When I washed the car few days ago when hosing the car water was still beading running off the car.
> You get all in a pack, applicator sponge and a microfibre cloth although I use a bigger microfibre applicator as the one in the pack is a small cheap foam jobbie.


but it's not a spray. I have EX-P from Poorboys, and I really live it. been on for 3 months now, and still beading and sheeting like crazy. but it takes very long to apply. so I would top it with a spray sealant. and use the spray for the wifes car to. also to apply during winter times, where I don't want to be out that long :-D 
but I would like one that I can keep using


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not sure about Reload etc but if the sealant is to be used in winter then Optimum say Opti-Seal should be used above 10 C so it may not be an ideal product for when it is freezing


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> the advantage ( for me) about opti seal is the fact it's a WOWA. and I don't think blackfire is... but I do like what I've seen already about the blackfire stuff.
> V7 woukd be to top . I know durability ia not good, but it does give a nice shine.
> 
> about the C2v3, and about all gtechniq products you either here it's amazing and the best, or it's really bad, nothing in between. so I really want to give it a try


Blackfire is WOWA, only take me 15 minutes to do the whole car and I use it on all the plastic trim as well.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

if its freezing I won't be out there  Otherwise I can use a covered place that will be around 5-10 degrees


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

NikonGuy said:


> Blackfire is WOWA, only take me 15 minutes to do the whole car and I use it on all the plastic trim as well.


that changes the game  and confuses me even more.

I see a comparisation test coming up


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I've been reading up on C2v3, and lots of people seem to have problems with oily smearing. anyone else had this problem?


----------



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

Pookini said:


> How do you know it will last 8 months? I struggled to get 4 weeks out of it.
> Nice finish, but bad real world/daily driver durability.


Friend of mine applied on his car when it was released and it's still goin strong - which will be 6,nearly 7 months since it was released?which is why I purchased it and find it such an easy product to use.how did you apply it?on bare paint or on top of a glaze/polish as that will reduce durability by upto half.


----------



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> I've been reading up on C2v3, and lots of people seem to have problems with oily smearing. anyone else had this problem?


Yes when I applied too much onto a panel,less is better as they say,and believe I was buffing to soon,should have applied to a couple of panels at a time before buffing :thumb:
Also a damp cloth soon sorts it out if it does happen


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Blackmondie said:


> but it's not a spray. I have EX-P from Poorboys, and I really live it. been on for 3 months now, and still beading and sheeting like crazy. but it takes very long to apply. so I would top it with a spray sealant. and use the spray for the wifes car to. also to apply during winter times, where I don't want to be out that long :-D
> but I would like one that I can keep using


I understand, thought it was another option for you.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> I understand, thought it was another option for you.


no problem, I like when people think outside the box, thats how yoi get great ideas


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

How about Zaino CS or Ultima Paint Guard Plus?


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

stumbled across this thread as i was searching for feedback on Gtechniq c2v3 , love zaino stuff and it seems to work well on my Golf. With the onset of winter shortly i wanted to prep the car for winter, the back of the golf the water seems to stic to the boat so i was hoping that a sealant might work. like the fact it can be used on alloys aswell.

I keep reading about water spotting with it, i;m assuming the beading are tighter and smaller? anyone experience with c2v3..
sorry to jump in on your thread but didnt want to start another asking the same questions, the questions you raised are stuff i wanted to ask..


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

well I have ordered reload and have c2v3 in my next ahopping cart as I could find reload around where I live, but c2v3 has to be shipped... but I will try both of them.
about tje water spotting. i think lots of sealant suffer with this as the beading just dries eventually. i have the same problem with my ex-p now. but when the car is still wet and I drive it, it's as dry as can be.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Blackmondie said:


> well I have ordered reload and have c2v3 in my next ahopping cart as I could find reload around where I live, but c2v3 has to be shipped... but I will try both of them.
> about tje water spotting. i think lots of sealant suffer with this as the beading just dries eventually. i have the same problem with my ex-p now. but when the car is still wet and I drive it, it's as dry as can be.


ive got c2v3 in my basket, not all online sellers sell gtechniq ive realised... so i dont want to pay £5 postage on one item... i want to use ultimatefinish.co.uk as a 1 litre is £31 and its free postage... trouble is i dont want a litre if i dont get on with it... so was hopig to try a smaller bottle to start with and get some polishing compound but they are limited with compounds they sell so either its a 1 litre c2v3 or buy elsewhere and pay the postage lol

never easy is it..


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm ordering at Elitecarcare. they do Gtechniq and have the small bottles of 50ml for £10.95 . I'll buy this to try out myself. the have lots of polishes and compounds. I've looked through many webshops and here, I personally found most / all I was looking for


----------

